# Uvex Challenge Brille mit Wechselgläsern



## avex (12. April 2010)

wer ne gute brille für schmales geld sucht 

durch die wechselgläser auch abends und im winter zu tragen.. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140398561094


----------

